# My Lexus IS-F's first big yearly detail, including wheel coating update! [PIC HEAVY!]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This detail was mainly to get another wax combo on the Lex before going to a sealant for the end of our 'detailing season' where I live. It just gets too hot and humid to detail cars from around November to around March. As you can see, there's still plenty of life in the Swissvax combo (SV Reflexus over SV Cleaner Fluid) that was on the Lex.

Another reason was to check how the C.Quartz coating was performing after over 10 months on the Lex wheels. I'm very impressed with this coating, it's so easy to keep the wheels clean, and it's still going strong! (I've got Opti-Coat 2.0 and C.Quartz DLUX in my kit if it needed attention! )

It just so happened I also got a few new products to try out, like the new Clearkote Moose Machine Glaze, Swissvax Metal Polish, 1Z Gummi Pflege Stift, and Optimum Edgeless Microfiber cloths. All very nice products! :thumb:

Oh well, on to the detail.....

I started out with a rinse down and foaming with ArmorAll HD wash. I like to test shampoos through the foam lance, and this one foams and cleans nice! It also appears to be some what LSP safe by the looks of it.









































































2BM with ArmorAll HD shampoo used.



















Still nice beading present (misted the car with the pressure washer). The Lex was dried by using an open ended hose, then using a waffle weave MF cloth. No QD drying aid used.





































Wheels not cleaned on purpose, but still nice beading present! (more to come on that later! )










All nice and clean!










While the car was outside in the sun, quick inspection for swirls was done (Cat hair bottom left! )










3M Wax & Grease Remover used to remove all previous residues.



















Another inspection for swirls with both the Halogen and LED lights. None found, but I know theres a few very light wash marks on it.....





































Menzerna 85RD used on DA with 3M black pad, to clean up the light marks and amp up the gloss. Forgot to take more pics, got caught up in the zone! 





































New Clearkote Moose Machine Glaze used on DA with 3M blue pad. Still nice and easy to use, easy to spread, and easy to remove! :thumb:























































3" 3M blue pad used for the tight spots. Very handy size for working around the car!























































Moved out in the sun to check out progress. WOW! Looking nice and wet!!! :argie:





































Chux Magic Eraser used to clean old residue off rubbers and trim. These are great!




























1Z Gummi Pflege Stift used on rubbers.




























Out with the Victoria Wax Concours and 3" 3M black pad on the DA for waxing! These are perfect size to fit in wax tubs!














































Engine bay dusted down and 1Z Gummi Pflege Stift used on rubbers. Plastics are protected with 303 Aerospace Protectant, still protecting very nice!




























Interior and carpets vacuumed. Care taken to get all the dirt out of the leather gaps.





































Zaino Z10 used on the leather. I love the smell of this stuff, as well as the non-greasy, non-slippery, natural look it gives! 



















Cotton buds used to clean out the gaps and around badges. This is detailing! 





































Swissvax Nano Express used on door jams and sills. Handy product that can be used on everything!










Swissvax Metal Polish used on exhaust diffusers.



















Wheel cleaning time! These were coated in C.Quartz over 10 months ago, and the coating is holding up very nicely! It makes cleaning soooo much easier! I didn't clean them when washing the car before, so I could demonstrate just how good coatings are at keeping your wheels clean. My wheels get extremely dusty, due to the big Brembo's with sintered metal pads. Great way to test coatings!  Dust is just one swipe removal! 













































































































Tyres cleaned with degreaser



















Swissvax Autobahn and Pneu to be used
































































Calipers cleaned while Swissvax Autobahn cured. The calipers were coated with the wheels. Dust is just one swipe removal with a damp MF cloth.





































Wipe down time! Nice gloss! :argie:
































































Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu





































All finished! Best part of the detail, time to kick back and admire! 



























































































Some fading light pics at the end of the day. Nice how the paint goes from metallic to solid black!


















































































Last one for the spank bank! 










Hard to beat a nice oily glaze and oily wax for looks! Hope you guys enjoyed reading! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Superb, the flake pop in the sun is spot on, really enjoyed the write up great work


----------



## mustaq (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow looks really impressive. How do you get on with the waffle da pads


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job Raven! :thumb:
Car looks smashing...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mustaq said:


> Wow looks really impressive. How do you get on with the waffle da pads


These 3M pads are too soft for correction on the DA IMO, but finishing/glazing/waxing/etc, they are fine. The 3" pads are great!

I prefer Lake Country flat pads on the DA, especially the firm, closed cell hydro-tech pads for correction. I'll be getting the new Lake Country 5" flat hybrid pads next to try.

These 3M pads are my favorite pads for rotary use though! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Great work there mate. Where abouts in Oz are you? I'm guessing it's somewhere hotter than NSW as I don't need two fans in the garage!!:doublesho


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> Great work there mate. Where abouts in Oz are you? I'm guessing it's somewhere hotter than NSW as I don't need two fans in the garage!!:doublesho


NT.

I guess you missed the split system air conditioner on the wall! :lol:


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

amazing flake pop, well looked after


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

superb!


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Really enjoyed the write up and the photos, just show how Awesome the finish you have achieved is.

Really nice looking car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks incredible Raven, thanks so much for sharing! Great attention to detail!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work Matty.
Excellent in-depth write up


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

A great detail on what is frankly one of the coolest cars on the road!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic work mate and a fantastic car


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Matty :thumb:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I love this one!










Becareful around ArmorAll Heavy Duty , If used with a heavy dilution like 150ml with 850ml water. It will act as paint cleaner... will take everything down to the ground.
NICE WORK MATE. I'm really pumped to get my detailing guru on.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Speachless!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Greedy80 said:


> A great detail on what is frankly one of the coolest cars on the road!


Cheers! It's quite stealth actually, not many people know what it is. It's funny watching people do a double take when they hear the V8 growl! 

All the hooligans seem to know what it is though! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TRD said:


> I love this one!
> 
> Becareful around ArmorAll Heavy Duty , If used with a heavy dilution like 150ml with 850ml water. It will act as paint cleaner... will take everything down to the ground.
> NICE WORK MATE. I'm really pumped to get my detailing guru on.


Thanks mate! I was hoping it would strip everything, I'm after a safer replacement for my caustic truck wash that I use for decon wash. This one works nice as a foam, nice lime smell too! Nasser said it was strong!

That would be my favourite photo of the lot as well, I actually managed to capture what I could see for a change!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

still loving these cars!!

I didn't realise they were so damn quick when I first seen them.. then I heard it :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your paint and the car looks fantastic, so much flake pop I love and adore the finish :thumb:

I noticed on one of your pictures, when you rinse with the pressure washer, do you use the spinning lance or the direct jet lance.

In the UK the oval one is the spinning version which Karcher make.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

nice one mate, looks slick as


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Well done Matty really impressive. Hope your back is still ok after that 

Love clearkote glaze too one of the best glazes out there


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Your paint and the car looks fantastic, so much flake pop I love and adore the finish :thumb:
> 
> I noticed on one of your pictures, when you rinse with the pressure washer, do you use the spinning lance or the direct jet lance.
> 
> In the UK the oval one is the spinning version which Karcher make.


Thanks Trip mate!

Spinning one mate, it's the only one I use because it's got a wider spread than the other lance that came with the Karcher when used at distance, and more power close up (used with caution!).


----------



## gidged500 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice car , good attention to detail


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> Well done Matty really impressive. Hope your back is still ok after that
> 
> Love clearkote glaze too one of the best glazes out there


Haha! Codine saves the day!!! 

I had to postpone the black FJ Cruiser detail though. That will be done in about two weeks! 

And yes, Clearkote better than that Wetglaze 2.0 crap! :devil: Clearkote the original and still the best wet glaze!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate,car looks really stunning!!
thats what you get when you put your heart and soul in the work!
loved the toyota marking on the wheel..:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Mate,car looks really stunning!!
> thats what you get when you put your heart and soul in the work!
> loved the toyota marking on the wheel..:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Thanks Ron! Yep, stock BBS 19" rims! I quite like them actually, and it costs too much to change them! :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Autobahn is a stunner on them,they looks really aggressive,i like it.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely, I want to sell my Wet Glaze now & get Clearcote


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice, nice, nice!!!!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

:doublesho

Wow! Just, wow :argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed sir, great work and loving the F :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

One of my favorite cars of all time. Excellent job on the detail, loving the attention to detail especially around the wheels!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Lovely, I want to sell my Wet Glaze now & get Clearcote


Clearkote best oil glazes on the market IMO. If you like your waxes, you'll love Clearkote glazes! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> One of my favorite cars of all time. Excellent job on the detail, loving the attention to detail especially around the wheels!!


Thanks mate! The wheels took me hours, but its all worth it in the long run. They're so easy to clean, no chemicals needed! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my days the flake in the paint is simply incredible!!!!

Nice to see someone using the Clearkote range still in these days!

I have a few Clearkote items of the older logo, red machine glaze, vanilla moose hand glaze and carnuba moose wax.

This is awesome!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey matty, that's very thorough work mate, and she looks great top work mate


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for that Raven... Brilliant write up and Stunning results...Liking the product choices and the techniques...:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

To sum up: Outstanding


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Clearkote best oil glazes on the market IMO. If you like your waxes, you'll love Clearkote glazes! :thumb:


Might put a "swaps" thread up :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome, looks amazing


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks beautiful :thumb:.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job on beautiful car!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What a write up love the look of the 3 inch pads


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Might put a "swaps" thread up :thumb:


Haha! The Clearkote will go perfect with your new SV Best Of Show!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nally said:


> What a write up love the look of the 3 inch pads


Cheers Nally. The 3" pads really are perfect size! I just wish the other manufacturers would make them in this size instead of the 4".


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work, finish and car!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work, finish and car!!


Cheers Russ!

No Tesco pics unfortunately, I'm still looking for a nice place for pics.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

loving the car :argie: and really looking forward to using the c.quartz making me sway to using it on all of them and fobbing of the test :lol:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great write up, great pics, great car and the finish you achieved is, well, great!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Nally. The 3" pads really are perfect size! I just wish the other manufacturers would make them in this size instead of the 4".


Need some of these. 
Your title should have been ( do it once and do it right )


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

piemp said:


> loving the car :argie: and really looking forward to using the c.quartz making me sway to using it on all of them and fobbing of the test :lol:


don't forget the prep! Must be squeaky clean with IPA/Eraser! :thumb:


----------



## tontsy (Apr 19, 2012)

simply stunning! such a good looking car, and the finished item is great!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job man! Insane looking car with a great finish.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous, awesome car, looks fantastic


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Epic!!!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Fair do's thats a nice car and good write up , nice to see some new products your using


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

So glossy, nice work!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers guys! Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Your Lexus looks marvelous! Wax was Vics red?


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stunning!great looking car.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great work as always mate. I wasn;t sure that car was ever driven until seeing the wheels off. It always looks so clean :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

lovely car!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Superb work and exceptional glossy finish. Well done


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Your Lexus looks marvelous! Wax was Vics red?


Yep! That was the mighty Vic's Red! Nice and oily, and leaves a very nice finish that lasts ages. £20 for 3oz (will last you years!) there's no reason not to get it!  Don't forget a nice oil glaze too!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Great work as always mate. I wasn;t sure that car was ever driven until seeing the wheels off. It always looks so clean :thumb:


Thanks man. It needs to go into it's first service next week, 15,000kms! It gets pampered a you would expect! 

Heaps of brake dust with this car, but coating the wheels has been a life saver! I have to change pads to stop the dust, I'll probably get Project Mu NS pads next.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work, car looks amazing...

I still use the RMG and Vics red combo on really dark cars... very nice finish it leaves...

:argie::argie::argie:

top job mate...

:thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Gorgeous car and what a great write up :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Again Matty, absolutely awesome


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Stunning looking car! Good job


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely looking finish mate


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Firstly id kill for that car!!!!

Secondly the flake pop on that has made me wee my pants

Thirdly excellent attention to detail


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Flake pop is crazy there. Looks superb!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Fantastic job and a stunning looking Lex there!


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Makes me want a black car again if only I could keep it like that! Top job.


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

maybe some new photos?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice car


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice work.
A mate of mine used to have an ISF (same as yours externally at least) - cracking car.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats one sweet looking lexus and what a job you have done on the clean up nice one fella


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job ! Love the attention to detail & products used too, the low light pics are great :thumb:

Baz


----------



## ricky.t1983 (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice!!i aslo want to live on your street! lol


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Cracking job! Wish my metallic black car would stay clean for more than a day.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Good products. nice work. Interested to see hose jet same as i have in the UK like the shower mode simultes a mineral wash.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

looks very nice and glossy.

Great technique as well


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> maybe some new photos?


That will have to wait until my ********** Wax samples turn up! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers for the kind words guys! :thumb:


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

stunning


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> That will have to wait until my ********** Wax samples turn up! :thumb:


ok, sounds good:thumb:
I'm waiting for it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> ok, sounds good:thumb:
> I'm waiting for it


haha! I'm thinking 'one' or the 'mystery 89% carnauba' wax. I might just have to do a panel with each wax I'm getting, there's 7 in total coming! 

Hopefully before Christmas I'll get another detail in. :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Stunning write up


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely. Nice job dude.


----------



## denobd (Apr 14, 2012)

beautiful car.


----------

